# New Adam A5X Speaker Monitors



## TopQuark

Anyone else eyeing this monitor? I was about to buy an Adam A7 until I saw this. I plan to upgrade my desktop monitors.

 I like this over the A7 series because of limited desktop space and plan to add a sub later anyway.

 Release date in USA is still on May. I'll wait. Where is the best place to buy it online? Who gets the inventory first? I am from California. That means, I will buy it out of state.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

What about the S1W instead ? This just look like a better version of the A5.

 edit : yes the S1X sorry for the typo.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about the S1W instead ? This just look like a better version of the A5._

 

I can't find that model. S1X, you mean? Yes, must be very nice but at $2,590 a pair without a sub, it is too much for my desktop.

 The A5X is ~$1,450 and includes the sub.


----------



## TopQuark

I A/B'ed the speakers at a local Guitar Center (Stevens Creek, Santa Clara, CA). There were Mackie's, DynAudio BM5a, KRK, Yamaha, Adam A7, Behringer, M-Audio, etc. Too bad they didn't have Genelec and Focal. 

 There were no one is in the room so I got to try all of them at varying volumes. I made sure the gain settings at the back of the speakers are set at default. Surprisingly, I can pick up 3 finalist from those models - Mackie, DynAudio, and Adam. The Mackie and DynAudio are very close to each other. The lows are well extended. The lows on the Adam is tight. The Adam is loud and the soundstage is humongous. The speakers are like 10 ft away from each other. If you draw a line to connect them, I positioned myself about 4 ft from that line at the center. It feels like the voice from the Adam is coming from dead center. I cannot duplicate that with the Mackie and DynAudio where there is some coloration that blurs the instruments a bit.

 Next stop is the Apple store where they have the Focals. To bad I cannot A/B them together with the Adam.

 Where can I try Genelec's in the Bay Area?


----------



## DDVX

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I've recently been looking at these speakers and noticed a price drop. They sell on amazon for $280 here; http://www.amazon.com/ADAM-Audio-A5-Compact-Multimedia/dp/B001BB4S28 and there are cheap prices at other places as well. Why was there a price drop and is this too good of a deal to pass up?


----------



## loveholic

DDVX: you could get a pair of A5's for $500 from MF. The A5X are more expensive because they are newer. You would need some quality IC cables for these.


----------



## DDVX

Gotcha. However, the link above shows the A5's for $280. Why would MF be a better deal than that?


----------



## loveholic

Because you're paying $280 for a single speaker compared to $500 for a pair...


----------



## DDVX

Hmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't read well enough. Thought it said $280 for both.


----------



## loveholic

No prob. Studio monitors are usually sold as single rather than a pair.


----------



## DDVX

I guess to trick fools like me into thinking I'm buying them for cheap


----------



## loveholic

So are you into 2.0 now? If yes, look for a pair of NHT M-00's. They are awesome little speakers and nothing short compared to the Adams, imho.


----------



## DDVX

Haha I'm into everything as you know. No I just read another thread mentioning the huge price drop so I figured I'd look at them. I'm still a 2.1 kind of guy, but I could deal with 2.0 and then upgrade with a sub at some point.
   
  And I'm also still a headphone guy...
   
  and I'm also still broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just keeping my eye on things.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

You could consider the new ADAM A3X instead. They do come in at under $500 pair.
   
  The tweeter is an upgrade on the original An range and the same model ADAM now uses for all it's speakers. Including the $40,000 studio monitors.
   
  The bass/mid driver is an inch smaller in  diameter and goes down flat to 60Hz vs 55Hz for the old A5s.


----------

